# Spitfire PR XIX PM631



## mauld (Jun 19, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iB9Cj8PwV2c_


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2014)

THX for sharing.


----------



## A4K (Jun 19, 2014)

Just beautiful.... 

Like Wojtek said, thanks for posting mate!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2014)

Beauty !


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2014)

Good video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pbehn (Jun 20, 2014)

Beautiful, just one lil question, why paint an PR aircraft blue then put black and white stripes on it?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 20, 2014)

So that the Royal Navy would know it _was_ one of 'ours' they were shooting at ......
But seriously, all allied aircraft which would overfly the European continent on and after D-Day, had to carry the full AEAF identification stripes, to minimise 'friendly fire' incidents. These aircraft were, of course, already finished in their respective camouflage schemes, with the stripes added using washable, 'distemper' type paints. Yes, the stripes compromised the camoulage, but identification was deemed more important.


----------



## pbehn (Jun 21, 2014)

Airframes said:


> So that the Royal Navy would know it _was_ one of 'ours' they were shooting at ......
> But seriously, all allied aircraft which would overfly the European continent on and after D-Day, had to carry the full AEAF identification stripes, to minimise 'friendly fire' incidents. These aircraft were, of course, already finished in their respective camouflage schemes, with the stripes added using washable, 'distemper' type paints. Yes, the stripes compromised the camoulage, but identification was deemed more important.


I am sure that there were some painted up new in blue then had their "D-Day stripes applied .......laughably there is also the low vis roundel on the end of the wings, just shows good old fashioned beaurocracy is alive and kicking in the middle of a war.


----------



## Torch (Jun 30, 2014)

Sweet bird...


----------

